
These languages differ from INTERCAL in that their designers were serious - blasdel
http://funcall.blogspot.com/2011/01/bit-of-history.html
======
rst
Also noteworthy: RPG --- a language originally designed to look like a
notation for the control panel wiring on IBM's relay-controlled punched-card
tabulators (the stuff that gave them a monopoly on industrial data processing
before World War II). This was particularly obvious in some of the original
training material for the language (referring to it by its first name, FARGO),
which showed wiring and FARGO statements side by side.

This language has, of course, continued into modern-day use. Apparently it has
not yet been extended to support object-oriented programming, but there are
rumors that IBM might try that for the next release...

